# B.E in electronics and exp in IT- Job seeker visa



## navdeep singh (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello Friends,
I have done my B.Tech in Electronics and communications but i am working in IT field from past 5 years. Will it create any issue for applying for JSV.
Would they ask for similar experience?

Thanks


----------



## simha.k (Oct 2, 2015)

Any graduate with "STEM" background and sufficient experience will pave way for easier processing of visa. They usually look for people with more experience. We're more or less on the same boat. However, I am a Mechanical Engineer. But I have no intention of applying for JSV anytime soon..


----------

